# Last minute BBS RS build



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

I wasn't planning on making a build thread for my BBS wheels but was contacted by DUTCHswift in hopes I'd do just that. 

I'm happy to do so because it will be captured in his highly informative wheel thread, with a wide verity of builds, references, and helpful links. 

This database of collected knowledge and information is the official wheel build almanac & reference thread which can be found at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=86862234.

This build thread is last minute for me, now wishing I taken more pictures along the way for a more visual experience. Having said that I'll do my best to accommodate everyone with all the information I can about my particular build. 

My BBS RS's started out as 17x9 114.3.









From the beginning the plan was a 17x10 wheel so I got 2" lips from BFI.









Sent the center faces and the barrels out to get sand blasted and powder coated matte black.









Next was cleaning up the bolts which was a bit time consuming. I actually used an electric dremel which is funny it's the first time it ever come in handy! Used a little wire brush attachment. The before and after pictures don't do it much justice.









A few other items I got from BFI were genuine polished logocaps, short-hight 8.3mm valve steams, and genuine BBS valve steam caps. 









The last thing I need to get are hex quarter caps 









Hopefully in the next few days I'll be able to bolt them together and seal them. The plan is also to run Nitto tires. So far this is what I've got...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:beer: Thanks Euro0TunE. Just added it to *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread. *


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing really enjoying all the builds popping up. Good catch Dutch, I hope I've gotten a couple others to post soon.


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Polished quarter-hight hex caps.


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

136 hand polished bolts!


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Then the nuts...


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Here it is... The final product! Still need to torque & seal them


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

They look great? How did you polish the hardware? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> They look great? How did you polish the hardware?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I used an electric dremel with little wire wheels.


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

A little snow in the east!


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Polished up the original BBS hex caps today and are for sale. $200 shipped.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Wheels look awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Wheels look awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Pete!


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

All torqued up, went with 22 ft lbs.


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Used the wheel balancer to seal my wheels.








Went with RTV grey.








Sealed...


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Thought I'd give a overview of my polishing technique with these 1" lips that need refinishing. I'll add more in the next few days as I progress though the process. I always start with applying a coat of auto striper. After about 15 minutes I'll scrub them down with soapy water.
















I start with 180 grit sandpaper and then use 220. I sometimes finish with 330 before actually polishing. Picture doesn't do much justice but is the transition of sanding and the rough cut on my polisher.








Made this stand for the polisher.


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally got tires, Nitto NT01.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Fantastisch!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

kgw said:


> Fantastisch!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## 2K5MK4GLi (May 23, 2015)

*BBS hex caps*

I was wondering if the hex caps are still available?


----------



## Eur0TunE (Jul 15, 2012)

2K5MK4GLi said:


> I was wondering if the hex caps are still available?


Sold them, sorry about that. More than happy to polish a set if you have some?


----------

